# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  نبود Intellisense در برنامه های NET5

## sradd3

سلام،
آقا من تو vs.cdoe مثلا یک پروژه NET5.0 درست میکنم، ولی بعد اینکه درست شد رو هر کدی که f12 میزنم میزنه No definition یا مثلا تو فایل startup مینویسم app. که بعد ctrl+space رو هم میزنم ولی انگار نه انگار، فک کنم نسخه 5 دات فعلا مشکل داره درسته این موضوع یا من چیزی رو از قلم انداختم، در حالیکه اگر پروژه ها رو با netcoreapp3.1 درست کنم این مشکل رو ندارم و Interllisense رو بدون هیچ مشکلی میاره و رو کد ها f12 میزنم بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنن و میره تو کلاس یا اینترفیس مربوطه.
از دوستان اگه کسی هست لطفا راهنماییم کنه بگه مشکل از کجاست، دات نت کور 5 مشکل داره چون تازه اومده یا مشکل vs code هست یا چی ؟
پ.ن: آخرین نسخه vs.code رو دارم همچنین حدود یک هفته پیش نسخه جدید dotnet core5 رو از سایت مبدا گرفتم.

----------


## aliramazani

> سلام،
> آقا من تو vs.cdoe مثلا یک پروژه NET5.0 درست میکنم، ولی بعد اینکه درست شد رو هر کدی که f12 میزنم میزنه No definition یا مثلا تو فایل startup مینویسم app. که بعد ctrl+space رو هم میزنم ولی انگار نه انگار، فک کنم نسخه 5 دات فعلا مشکل داره درسته این موضوع یا من چیزی رو از قلم انداختم، در حالیکه اگر پروژه ها رو با netcoreapp3.1 درست کنم این مشکل رو ندارم و Interllisense رو بدون هیچ مشکلی میاره و رو کد ها f12 میزنم بدون هیچ مشکلی کار میکنن و میره تو کلاس یا اینترفیس مربوطه.
> از دوستان اگه کسی هست لطفا راهنماییم کنه بگه مشکل از کجاست، دات نت کور 5 مشکل داره چون تازه اومده یا مشکل vs code هست یا چی ؟
> پ.ن: آخرین نسخه vs.code رو دارم همچنین حدود یک هفته پیش نسخه جدید dotnet core5 رو از سایت مبدا گرفتم.


قطعا مشکلی نداره. مایکروسافت انقدر بی درو پیکر نیست همینطور یه چیزی بده بیرون اونم روی vscode که تازه اونم مال خودشه.

----------


## nunegandom

Ominisharp رو هم آپدیت کنید
داخل شاخه اصلی سلوشن : .vsc رو پاک کنید - قبلش البته بک آپ بگیرید
بعد دوباره build بزنید

----------

